# New Hopper Install - Browse Channel Guide



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

New Hopper install. With DTV I could arrow left to the channel logo/number and press enter to browse thru a list of the upcoming schedule for just that channel. Is that possible with Dish? It's not a Hopper 3 if that means anything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mocarob said:


> It's not a Hopper 3 if that means anything.


what SysInfo screen have as a name of your model ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

On a DVR receiver - you can arrow RIGHT on your desired channel .

On a non-DVR (or a DVR that has just come online and hasn't downloaded the EEPG (extended EPG)), you might have 2 or so hours only.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> On a DVR receiver - you can arrow RIGHT on your desired channel .


Correct. This is done while watching the channel ... not after pressing the guide button. Right arrow opens the "Mini Guide" at the bottom of the screen with one program per box. Arrow up and down in the guide will show other channels.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help. James Long had the answer I was looking for. Not quite the same or detailed as I remember DTV but it should suffice. I'll have some more questions as I get used to this interface, I'll just post them here. There used to be a user created FAQ for DTV DVR shortcuts, Is there one for the Hopper? Also, What are the USB & Ethernet ports used for on the Joey's? Our Joey's are connected via coaxial...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There hasn't been anything on the USB ports for the Joeys, but, the ethernet ports are fully functional. If you wanted to, you can use the ethernet ports instead of coax, or you could "hybridize" your Joeys by using both. If you are going to do this Hybrid, turn off the Bridging on the Hopper (the coax network would then use APIPA for IP addresses).


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

There is a Bluetooth adapter for the USB port so you can use Bluetooth headphones with the Joey.

Sent from my iPhone with Chrome


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Bluetooth adapter for the USB port


should it be particular model ? what Vid/Pid of such BT-USB dongle ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> should it be particular model ? what Vid/Pid of such BT-USB dongle ?


What does knowing this have to do with navigating individual channel guide data on a Hopper 3?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> What does knowing this have to do with navigating individual channel guide data on a Hopper 3?


The current question is "What are the USB & Ethernet ports used for on the Joey's? Our Joey's are connected via coaxial..."


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

What are the benefits of going "hybrid"?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mocarob said:


> What are the benefits of going "hybrid"?


That's really a topic for a new thread, don't you think?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mocarob said:


> What are the benefits of going "hybrid"?


not that much
perhaps some reliability have dual path


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> That's really a topic for a new thread, don't you think?


We certainly don't need multiple three post threads for each question.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

It seems the pvr explorer yahoo group is no longer around. Recordings on Hopper external drives are encrypted aren't they?


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's really a topic for a new thread, don't you think?


No


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mocarob said:


> It seems the pvr explorer yahoo group is no longer around. Recordings on Hopper external drives are encrypted aren't they?


most likely yes, but you could check by yourself and tell us here


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes they are, and you have to keep your same account to access them.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

scooper said:


> Yes they are, and you have to keep your same account to access them.


Thought so. Guess I'm left with my usual devices to save programs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can use devices that will record to a computer, but these usually do this in real time mode only.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

scooper said:


> You can use devices that will record to a computer, but these usually do this in real time mode only.


Yep, That's how I do it.


----------

